# Why Not To Have A Cluttered Instrument Panel While Mowing



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

My wife likes to tease me while mowing near the bushes.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

which bushes? 
:furious:


----------



## wheely_boy (Sep 16, 2003)

It looks like she's getting it on with the hulk. I am deeply offended. Could you post a larger size next time? :monkey:


----------



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll check with Willie and see if he could route the pic through the Mars Rover so it can return to Earth in a larger scale.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

How would that have anything to do with an instrument panel?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

GT 5000 what is it with you:question: What has Willie done to make you act this way:question: Clam down if you don't want to use your GT for any thing other then cutting grass thats fine. But don't hound some one because they want theres to do more. A man told me something one time and i still believe it today. I had use a tool for something and i had this tool for about 3 years and never used it. When i said something about having it for 3 years and never using it till then and that i couldn't remember how much it was and why i bought it to start with. He said did it work and i said yes then he said it was worth every penny. If someone want to spend there money on something that help save there back, arms or legs I'm all for it. Its worth every penny in my book. When John Deere made a better plow I'm sure there where people that said I'm not wasting my money on that the one i have works just fine. Till they saw how well it worked and how much time they saved plowing not having to stop to clean the mud off. 
Jody


----------

